# Sample Exam from PPI



## ktulu (Mar 15, 2007)

I just opened up the Sample Exam bought from "the other board". Not to use as a warm-up for the exam format (Lord knows I am experienced in the format x 3), but just for more example problems to work that are in the test format.

The thing that I have noticed, as I have only work a couple, is that the problems are very well structured. They give a very good template to the type problem that is going to be on the test.

So, the point to this thread is for those of you prepping for the exam, think about getting a copy of this Sample Exam off of "the other board"'s website....



ktulu


----------



## GTScott (Mar 16, 2007)

I worked some "the other board" exams as well (had the exams but not the solutions..) and found them to be very close to what you see on the exam.


----------



## Bigwolf (Mar 16, 2007)

I bombed the sample exam when I took it about 5 weeks before the actual exam. It definately gave me that extra push to keep studying up to the exam.


----------



## bigray76 (Mar 16, 2007)

I am going to assume we are talking about the NCEES sample exam (white book)? I did those problem after doing a fair amount of the CERM and 6 minute problems... made me feel better about what I have been working on and how I am approaching the test.

-Ray


----------



## ktulu (Mar 16, 2007)

The sample exam I'm referring to is the same design as the CERM. Written by Lindeburg.


----------



## bigray76 (Mar 16, 2007)

ktulu said:


> The sample exam I'm referring to is the same design as the CERM. Written by Lindeburg.


Okay... I do have that one, just haven't gotten to it yet.

-Ray


----------



## Tina (Apr 5, 2007)

If those questions are close to what will be on the exam, I don't even have to try. I miserably failed the "the other board" sample exam.

The NCEES sample exam seems a lot easier and that's what I'm shooting for.

Tina


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2007)

Tina said:


> If those questions are close to what will be on the exam, I don't even have to try. I miserably failed the "the other board" sample exam. The NCEES sample exam seems a lot easier and that's what I'm shooting for.
> 
> Tina


Tina --

Don't start freaking out !!! IMHO, the larger challenge of this exam is enduring 8-hrs of exam taking :Locolaugh: You have to go into the exam with an open mind with the confidence that you have prepared to the best of your ability. If you go in with doubts or flustered ... by the 6th hr .. you will give up and just mark anything (voice of experience). In many cases, pass or fail is based on 1 or 2 points (Another voice of experience), so you have to go in with a mental edge and keep giving it your all to the very end. You have to push out the thoughts that this isn't fair, right, or even humane. If anything else ... you do NOT want to put yourself in a position of repeating this process because believe me .. you will be beating yourself up for the 2 months while you are waiting for scores and then for the 4+ months if you find out you failed (yet more voices of experience). Put it in your mind you don't want to do this but once ... and once will do it if you give it 100%.

I wish you luck ... just try to stay focused. The exam questions vary in difficulty .. from ridiculously easy ... to ... well you might know how to do it if you were given half a day. Just have faith that you have the mental faculties to overcome the obstacles that are presented to you. A clear mind and positive attitude is like 66.667% of the battle (seriously) 

Good luck .. stay positive !!

JR


----------



## gipper (Apr 10, 2007)

I bombed on the morning section of the "the other board" test today. I'm going to take the afternoon section tomorrow (structural). I sure hope the "the other board" test is harder than the actual test, or I'm in a lot of trouble. I'm really weak in environmental, so I'm planning on cramming as much as possible in that area before the test.


----------

